# removing the back seat on a 94 Maxima?



## sammax (Jul 4, 2010)

Does anyone know how to remove the back seat? I need to get into the trunk and unlatch the trunk.


----------



## sammax (Jul 4, 2010)

Success! I figured it out. I fixed the trunk.


----------

